# Microsoft Drops Windows XP Support



## SeaBreeze

Is anyone here still using the Windows XP on their computers, and affected by this action from Microsoft? http://money.cnn.com/2014/04/08/technology/security/windows-xp/


----------



## Knightofalbion

Irresponsible if you ask me. They've made a HUGE amount of money from selling it over the years, they have a duty of care to protect the product.

Maybe they should refund people who've bought computers with XP, in good faith, and now find them compromised...


----------



## Knightofalbion

And if that wasn't bad enough, now it turns out those '100% guaranteed secure' sites weren't secure at all!


----------



## SeaBreeze

I agree Knight, many times you buy the computer with the system included, Microsoft should stand by their products.


----------



## Denise1952

SeaBreeze said:


> Is anyone here still using the Windows XP on their computers, and affected by this action from Microsoft? http://money.cnn.com/2014/04/08/technology/security/windows-xp/



I had it before I got my new laptop w/7, but there are other places you can still find support, as far as "written" info Seabreeze.  Here's one I used: cnet.com.  I also use them for other support on any software I may be using.  The main guy is kind of a grump, but he's smart.

I know it stinks they did this, I always think they are trying to get people to buy new operating systems.  Let me know if I can help, I may be able to as well. denise


----------



## Denise1952

It's funny because I've never used MS for support of their computers.  I just found it was easier to use forums like Cnet, or take them to someone local so I didn't have to send my computer off for a week.  But, you are both right, Microsoft should support all products they make, absolutely, Denise


----------



## SeaBreeze

I think by support, they mean all the critical updates that are recommended for security reasons which are provided by Microsoft.  I have windows 7 now, and there are often updates being downloaded and installed on my computer for the system. http://www.komando.com/blog/244137/the-windows-xp-countdown-begins


----------



## Denise1952

SeaBreeze said:


> I think by support, they mean all the critical updates that are recommended for security reasons which are provided by Microsoft.  I have windows 7 now, and there are often updates being downloaded and installed on my computer for the system. http://www.komando.com/blog/244137/the-windows-xp-countdown-begins



Oh, sorry Seabreeze, that was stupid, didn't think about updates  I didn't look at the link either, geesh, denise


PS Here is a site that gives some info to those with XP, "what to do" list.  http://mashable.com/2014/04/08/windows-xp-upgrade-or-switch/  The last paragraph of course, tells you to prepare to upgrade to 7 or 8 (8.1).


----------



## LogicsHere

I have a computer with XP on it but it's not connected to the internet so their dropping of support doesn't prevent me from using it. I hate the way that these tech companies take no consideration when making their decisions as to how these changes affect seniors most of all.


----------



## Denise1952

LogicsHere said:


> I have a computer with XP on it but it's not connected to the internet so their dropping of support doesn't prevent me from using it. I hate the way that these tech companies take no consideration when making their decisions as to how these changes affect seniors most of all.



I agree, as well as folks that can't afford "every new upgrade".  Just like cars, some folks can afford to keep buying the latest and greatest, I sure can't.  I am lucky I got this computer with 7 when I did.  I had to because of my school-work.  I had an old clunker that could have caused me to lose data etc.


----------



## That Guy




----------



## Denise1952

Apple lover:lofl:that's ok I'd have one if I could afford it


----------



## That Guy

nwlady said:


> Apple lover:lofl:that's ok I'd have one if I could afford it



Not exactly an Apple lover.  Just thought I'd try it when getting the new computer.  Since I'm not into the wonderful modern world of computers . . . not much difference...


----------



## Denise1952

That Guy said:


> Not exactly an Apple lover.  Just thought I'd try it when getting the new computer.  Since I'm not into the wonderful modern world of computers . . . not much difference...



If you don't think you are into it, you can always do a test, try going without it for a day:loflf course, you could be one of the "rare breed" that can give or take them


----------



## SeaBreeze

nwlady said:


> Oh, sorry Seabreeze, that was stupid, didn't think about updates  I didn't look at the link either, geesh, denise
> 
> 
> PS Here is a site that gives some info to those with XP, "what to do" list.  http://mashable.com/2014/04/08/windows-xp-upgrade-or-switch/  The last paragraph of course, tells you to prepare to upgrade to 7 or 8 (8.1).



Not stupid at all Nwlady.   I have an old 2000 computer in the basement with windows 98 on it, don't really use it, and I'm sure it doesn't load any updates whatsoever, and the antivirus ran out years ago...but, still runs in a pinch.


----------



## Fern

We were warned about this some time ago, so it hasn't been sprung on' people.


----------



## Jillaroo

_XP/ OS was released over 12 years ago and had 12 years of updates free, it's time to move onto a newer OS, i have been using OS7 since it came out and can't understand why people want to hang onto something so old and obsolete_


----------



## SifuPhil

XP, like Win7, are excellent O/S. Win8, on the other hand, has created millions of enemies, rightfully so IMO.

Like was mentioned, there's always Apple or, for the more adventurous, Linux.


----------



## That Guy

nwlady said:


> If you don't think you are into it, you can always do a test, try going without it for a day:loflf course, you could be one of the "rare breed" that can give or take them



I can give or take 'em.


----------



## That Guy

Everything is always "New and Improved".  We must keep swimming just to keep up or be left behind.  Me?  I'm happily being left behind . . . waving gladly as the future disappears into the distance.


----------



## SifuPhil

That Guy said:


> Everything is always "New and Improved".  We must keep swimming just to keep up or be left behind.  Me?  I'm happily being left behind . . . waving gladly as the future disappears into the distance.



The problem with that is two-fold, though - you won't be able to use any newer software, and you'll have to be clever to find tech support if you're not techie-oriented.

That being said, if a computer, and whatever O/S you're using, does what you need it to do, then yes, let the future take care of itself.


----------



## That Guy

SifuPhil said:


> The problem with that is two-fold, though - you won't be able to use any newer software, and you'll have to be clever to find tech support if you're not techie-oriented.
> 
> That being said, if a computer, and whatever O/S you're using, does what you need it to do, then yes, let the future take care of itself.



Software?  Tech Support?  Computer?  Operating System?  Perhaps I'm not making myself clear.  Ahem . . . waving good-bye as the future disappears over the horizon leaving me happily behind.  In other words, I am the old guy standing by the side of the road as those new fangled infernal combustion machines roar past at a blistering 25mph shaking my fist and yelling, "GET A HORSE!".


----------



## SifuPhil

That Guy said:


> Software?  Tech Support?  Computer?  Operating System?  Perhaps I'm not making myself clear.  Ahem . . . waving good-bye as the future disappears over the horizon leaving me happily behind.  In other words, I am the old guy standing by the side of the road as those new fangled infernal combustion machines roar past at a blistering 25mph shaking my fist and yelling, "GET A HORSE!".



... yet here you are, using that very future technology to curse it. :crushed:


----------



## That Guy

SifuPhil said:


> ... yet here you are, using that very future technology to curse it. :crushed:



Of course.  I do appreciate indoor plumbing but will adjust if and when it goes away.  I drive a noisey, stinking, shiny metal suicide trap, too but dream of a world without.  One order of Nirvana coming up . . Kurt Cobain included...


----------



## SifuPhil

That Guy said:


> Of course.  I do appreciate indoor plumbing but will adjust if and when it goes away.  I drive a noisy, stinking, shiny metal suicide trap, too but dream of a world without.  One order of Nirvana coming up . . Kurt Cobain included...



Darn, I forgot to include Cobain in that list of over-rated celebs ... 

I'd probably adjust to the loss of indoor plumbing too, mainly by adjusting my stance. layful: 

I also dream of a world without noisy, smelly vehicles, and gave mine up to further the dream. 

I adjusted.


----------



## Michael.

*Still using Windows XP?*


U.S., UK advise avoiding Internet Explorer until bug fixed


The Internet Explorer bug is the first high-profile computer threat to emerge since Microsoft stopped providing security updates for Windows XP. 


That means PCs running the 13-year-old operating system will remain unprotected, even after Microsoft releases updates to defend against it.


News of the vulnerability surfaced after Cybersecurity software maker FireEye Inc warned that a sophisticated group of hackers have been exploiting the bug in a campaign dubbed *"Operation Clandestine Fox."*


the best solution is to use another browser such as Google Chrome or Mozilla's Firefox.

.


----------



## That Guy

Michael. said:


> *Still using Windows XP?*
> 
> 
> U.S., UK advise avoiding Internet Explorer until bug fixed
> 
> 
> The Internet Explorer bug is the first high-profile computer threat to emerge since Microsoft stopped providing security updates for Windows XP.
> 
> 
> That means PCs running the 13-year-old operating system will remain unprotected, even after Microsoft releases updates to defend against it.
> 
> 
> News of the vulnerability surfaced after Cybersecurity software maker FireEye Inc warned that a sophisticated group of hackers have been exploiting the bug in a campaign dubbed *"Operation Clandestine Fox."*
> 
> 
> the best solution is to use another browser such as Google Chrome or Mozilla's Firefox.
> 
> .



Bugs, bugs, bugs and more bugs.  Yet, here we are in the modern day with an infected internet running, or should that be ruining, our lives.  I guess jungle drums and smoke signals had their problems, too . . .


----------



## kcvet

I had XP home on a previous HP desktop. but it committed suicide so I now have 7 and really like it better. my wife has a laptop with XP but its real old. 2004 i think. so im gonna take a hammer to it. we'll upgrade her to a newer version. probably 7. anyone remember ME ?? now that one really sucked big time. it was my first OS. and good riddance !!!

BTY a tech pal of mine sent me this years ago. its freeware. saved me a lotta grief over the years. Secunia personal software inspector. (PSI) it inspects all your programs. MS and non MS. will let you know if they need updating or no support available. also updates stuff like Jave, flashpalyer and those dreaded MS updates. 






http://secunia.com/vulnerability_scanning/personal/


----------



## Vala

I know this is not a popular opinion, but my last windows update was my *LAST*.  It emptied my MS office folders and my libre folders which I was trying out and could not do a system restore.  I reformatted my PC, the first thing I did was to set my W update to never because of the previous trouble and the fact that there were over 200 updates.   I set up my PC and when I tried to install my MS office it over rode my never settings and updated what was needed to install MS office only. I google for why it would do that and found that  MS will over ride the setting if you are installing something that that needs updating to function.  When I installed MS Essentials to get Windows Live Mail it over rode my settings again which was fine with me, since I understood the need.  So now I only 30 updates on my W 7 computer.  

Firefox is a whole other story.   I do not like the new versions, so I set my updating to never.   FF updated anyway.   I looked into FF help and found a place where someone ask "can I have two versions of FF on my computer?"  The volunteer told him the older versions were not secure and would not answer his question and it got to be kind of rowdy in there.  They liked the older versions also.  Finally the man ask him again and he said yes.  So I left my updated FF in program (86) downloaded V 28, did a custom install to a folder in my documents.  Now it is never updated.


----------



## AprilT

If I see something updating in my task manager,and I don't want it to continue to do so, I just run services.msc and shut it down or delete it after doing a search to see if I really need the program or not.  I don't bother with IE anymore, I'm still running an old Microsoft windows program, and will till I buy a newer pc.  I run my pc through two security checks along with microsoft essentials.  If I get buggy, I run those other programs remove any spyware that may have latched on from clicking on some dinky link.  So far so good.

I started out with an expensive pc, that someone stole, I then just started buying used ones off of ebay, the one I have now I bought from someone who has his little small gig rebuilding pcs, I purchased it some six or so years ago, best pc I've ever owned to date, only upgraded the memory storage capacity once a couple of years ago and that's it.  Still running Windows xp.  I panicked along with many others when the no more updates for xp was announced, but read some stuff, switched from running Ie to google chrome and alls been good so far.


----------



## Vala

I bought my first PC in 1996 and it was $2,000.  and the first with a camera or so I was told.  I want the best when it comes to PC's.   I give my old PCs away and I could not find anyone who wanted my old laptop for FREE.  This is certainly a rich country.  My husband and I bought 3 computers for our children that still had small children in their homes.  I realized the importance of computers in the future.  My husband said I don't understand you at all.  He said you buy 3 $800. computers and give them to the kids and don't want to help them when they need money.  I told him there is a big difference in a gift and a loan.  The key word is need.  They blow their pay checks then want our savings.   Later I bought two more, one for his nephew who  was actually suicidal, his Mom said "I think you saved his life".


----------



## AprilT

Vala, that's about what I paid for my first pc, price at the time wasn't an object in my mind, never again, it was an HP and I had so many issues with the thing, I kept sending it back for repairs, I didn't know much about pcs then and I let some salesperson put together the package and they shipped it and I think they sent me a piece of crap, I was upset when it got stolen for about a minute.


----------



## Vala

I buy mine off the shelf, would never order a custom made.  I remember one I bought at Best Buy and when I  went to pay for it I noticed it had been opened.  I said this has been opened, I want a sealed one.  They said they open them and set them up with their protection on it and it's only  $150, but we will drop the charge for you.  I told him that makes it used I want a sealed box.  They must have thought I was nuts, but I love setting them up and only want what I want on it.   They could have put a key logger on it for all I know.  Price is less of an object for me at this point in my life.  I am 77 years old and my heir is a friend so I buy what I want.


----------



## AprilT

At the time, I really wasn't knowledgeable, but, I should have known better, lived and learned, this was in the 90's, as well, I was relying on his expertise it was a big computer chain store, I'm not even sure they're still in business or they might have since merged with another chain.  I was an idiot.  I do my research now and know what I want and get what I want.  The one I have I paid well below $200 flat screen included, though used, in the past 6-7 years of having it, it's been the best I've ever had and I couldn't have be happier except if I could find the seller and my next purchase future purchases from him, but I haven't been able to locate his store on ebay, but, I'm going to give it another try when I'm seriously start looking again for a tablet or laptop.  As I've said, I've never had to take the one I have now in for repairs it does what my simple life needs it to do.

I'm still not an expert and not even sure, I could fix it like I've been able to do in past years if need be, but, I'd give it a try should some serious issue popup.


----------



## Vala

April I like simple in my life mostly, but when it comes to a computer I want the best that I can find.   I love buying a new one and setting it up then learn to operate it.


----------



## AprilT

I'm more of a take something old and make it new again, these days anyway.  But if someone sends me a new pc, I'd be thrilled to death to set it up and play with it.  :laugh::excited:    Only thing I still spend too much on is perfume and even then, I look for the best deal on my favorite, which is at the top of the line of fragrance in this price category. I curse the person that first gave it to me as a gift been I've since been wearing it now for nearly a decade and keep saying I'm going to switch to something cheaper, but, can't seem to move on from it as long as I keep finding deals, that is.  So we all have that something we want of which we consider is the best; still, I'm only so willing to let it rain dollars to procure my must haves these days, Besides, I have a budget that keeps me in check.  LOL  I win the lotto, all bets might be off.

For sure, I get where you are coming from though.


----------



## Vala

You can use an outdated PC as long as it works.  You just have to keep the anti virus and malware software up to date.  I know a lady who has never used windows Update, she is a techy person and has never had a problem, but she keeps the AV and malware software up to date.  You could try new software if there is something it needs to install.  It may update without Windows Update it may update from HP or whoever makes the software.   

I use Avast antivirus, Malwarebytes, Superantispyware and CCleaner.  The thing I like about CCleaner is you can save cookies to sites like this.  I look for cookies like Google and block them in Options or Internet Options, depending on which browser you use.  I also block third party cookies.


----------

